# Free Access To Irish Legal Cases



## One (6 Mar 2010)

I am just wondering is there a website that gives free access to Irish legal cases? 

If not, what is the best service to subscribe to for access to Irish legal cases?

I am looking to read the following cases;

O'Gara v Murray, 1988
Carroll v Sheridan and Sheehan 1984

(and perhaps the English case Tehidy Minerals Ltd v Norman also).


----------



## jack2009 (6 Mar 2010)

have you tried courts.ie


----------



## Complainer (6 Mar 2010)

http://www.bailii.org/


----------



## One (11 Mar 2010)

Thanks for that.


----------

